# Biscan Torque App



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

OK so I got my obd link and got it connected and took a screen shot.

I'm still a little fuzzy about how to use this app.

I haven't found instructions other than bits and pieces on this app.
31,000 mile and it says 93 regen.
Next I'm going to drive it and look at stuff.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

@Snipesy can help you - he made it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi!

if you’re going to use it while driving use Gretio . It’s a bit more eye friendly for driving and not crashing and you get it free with biscan.

You can also import the pids into torque and use them that way. 

300 miles a regen is really average.

I know a lot of people like to command normal regens just be a bit mindful regens are sort of made to work from a full dpf. When you command one at 12g soot it’ll drop to 0g and likely remain in regen for awhile as that’s just how it’s coded to perform. It’s not a simple on off switch like you might see in some semi trucks.

There’s a lot to say about everything. Ask away.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Hi!
> 
> if you’re going to use it while driving use Gretio . It’s a bit more eye friendly for driving and not crashing and you get it free with biscan.
> 
> ...


First off thanks so much for creating the app. It was a big influence in my deciding to get a diesel and not deleting it but instead keeping it clean and understand what all the data is telling me.

I guess my first thought is why would anybody want to do a service regen if a normal regen is getting done what needs to be done? Seems to me if you need a service regen something isn't correct in the system and the biscan data should indicate a pending issue if you know how to read the data.

I plan on logging data at some point, especially now while it is running as it should, for comparisons.

I really like the fact the app lets you do a forced normal regen. For me it would only be if I knew one was fairly immeniant but most likely not occur before I shut the car off. It seems like 22 soot grams is the threshold for most.

Thanks for clarifying 93 regens in 31k miles is normal/average. It seems I saw several posts indicating them occurring around 700 miles. I was wondering if GM had increased the number of regens due to all the issues the 14's seem to have. I'd like to think GM addressed all the issues and incorporated them into newer production cars. Mine is a May of 15 build.

With the little I know about how it works I'm happy biscan is reporting back to me the car is healthy.

I will try that app for driving. The little I used it tonight it worked excellent with torque with no issues.

Again thanks for the support.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

They changed the behavior of the NOx sensors on the newer tunes. I don’t think they altered engine behavior (dpf included) at all.

When the 2015 came out it had virtually the same tune as the 2014.


Fuel usage is a little bit better indicator of regen interval as it ignores mileage. If you are burning about 8-9 gallons of fuel before a regen you’re doing good. Anything more is icing on the cake.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I tried Gretio but couldn't get it to do anything.
It linked to the adaptor but I couldn't figure out how to get it to work. 

Now biscan and torque was still working. I took a quick screen shot.
Any info would be appreciated iated.

Wifey took car so I'll have to try tomorrow.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I got some videos coming introducing Gretio. Just keeps getting pushed back. Joys of being a software developer trying to become an M.D.

the dpf diff. Pressure sensors usually reads 0 until you have some load. So that’s normal.

The regen inhibit reason is kind of a historical pid. Meaning it shows the last reason a dpf regen was inhibited and doesn’t mean a regen is actually being inhibited. I see idle speed a lot for that pid. I’m not entirely sure why idle speed is so common but it is.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> I got some videos coming introducing Gretio. Just keeps getting pushed back. Joys of being a software developer trying to become an M.D.
> 
> the dpf diff. Pressure sensors usually reads 0 until you have some load. So that’s normal.
> 
> The regen inhibit reason is kind of a historical pid. Meaning it shows the last reason a dpf regen was inhibited and doesn’t mean a regen is actually being inhibited. I see idle speed a lot for that pid. I’m not entirely sure why idle speed is so common but it is.


Cool. No hurry. I tried it some today and I still can't figure out how to get it to connect. Torque and biscan are problem.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

I just replaced my NOX2 sensor. The car is in limp mode. When I tried to reset the NOX2 sensor it said "exceeded ecm capability" or something similar. I am over 60 miles from any dealer and "6 miles to 5MPH". The Italian tuneup didn't work this time. Did I miss something or can Biscan not update sensors during limp mode?


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

I am literally ready to make my car reliable. Delete time is near!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Good luck with the delete - those really aren't available anymore after the recent EPA crackdown.

I'm not sure if Biscan can reset the system to where the speed limit goes away, or if that is a dealer-only thing.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It’s neither. Not even the dealer can reset it.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

So I cannot reset the NOX2 sensor? Is it because of the limp mode? When I seen that capability, it convinced me to buy the biscan.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> It’s neither. Not even the dealer can reset it.


The dealer has to be able to - they run some kind of diagnostic to clear any of the "Service Emissions" countdowns. They've done it for us before.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> The dealer has to be able to - they run some kind of diagnostic to clear any of the "Service Emissions" countdowns. They've done it for us before.


Indirectly you can do some tricks. But you can not reset the count downs. They have to go on their own.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hmm, interesting. Then I wonder what they did.

Either way, the NOx2 code on ours wouldn't allow the countdown to go away once the Particulate sensor was replaced. Had to replace _that_ to not have a code. But it still didn't go away, until we took it to the dealer. Whatever they did got rid of it.


----------



## NorthGuy (Sep 23, 2020)

Does BiScan read transmission temperature on a 2014 diesel Cruze?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

NorthGuy said:


> Does BiScan read transmission temperature on a 2014 diesel Cruze?


It does.

I put it on my torque dash board and also setup another to show the current, low and high temp.

Bottom left of both pics. TFT


----------



## Goldentone 1960 (Aug 31, 2020)

I only have a wifi OBD2 device, I see both Torque Pro & Gretio don't support wifi will the Bisacn app work with other wifi based apps like Dash command?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Goldentone 1960 said:


> I only have a wifi OBD2 device, I see both Torque Pro & Gretio don't support wifi will the Bisacn app work with other wifi based apps like Dash command?


I don't know. This is a Snipesy question.


----------

